
SQL Fiddle - sathyabhat
http://sqlfiddle.com/
======
Animus7
I played with this for a couple of minutes to see where the boundaries were,
and I've gotten 'database already exists', 'internal server error', Apache
alerts, random hangs and disconnects, and 'command terminated by
administrator'.

It's a neat concept, but it needs serious polishing before I'd consider going
to this even for quick and dirty testing or demo purposes.

~~~
jfeasel
Thanks for taking a look at it; sorry you found some bugs. I should point out
that I only posted it publicly a week ago, and this has been my first traffic
spike (thanks YCombinator!). I actually only started working on it less than
three weeks ago, so I'm not surprised some boundary cases cause trouble. I've
got more plans for it in the future. One thing I should note - a lot of people
are working against the sample fiddles, but those are probably not where most
people will be doing actual fiddling with their own queries, when they use the
site for real. Different schema definitions are completely isolated (with
little traffic), and so shouldn't see the sorts of problems you stumbled on.

~~~
jeremya
Your creation is very cool, kudos. I don't mean to be pedantic, but I think
you mean "thanks Hacker News." The people behind YCombinator are certainly
responsible for this website, but they are two different things.

~~~
jfeasel
@jeremya - sorry for the misattribution. I just signed up for an account here,
so I didn't know the lay of the land.

/newb

------
padobson
The first thing I did was check to see if I could test a mongo query...

...and then I remembered I'm an idiot.

------
WesleyJohnson
I could see myself using this when I'm killing time answering questions on
Stack Overflow and don't want to launch SQL Management Studio to test out my
answers, or if I'm on a machine where it's not available. I was pleased to see
it supports the declare table variables in MSSQL. Are there limitations on
commands, etc?

~~~
jfeasel
I don't allow stored procedures or other programming (custom functions,
triggers, etc...), because I worry about the danger of opening up that to the
whole world. It should be pretty much open for any other standard database+sql
commands you would need to do.

BTW - I basically built this site to facilitate answering SQL questions on
Stack Overflow. Here's my SO profile:
<http://stackoverflow.com/users/808921/jake-feasel>

------
bwarp
Damn (but jolly well done anyway).

MSSQL: The EXECUTE permission was denied on the object 'xp_cmdshell', database
'mssqlsystemresource', schema 'sys'.: exec xp_cmdshell

MySQL: Access denied for user 'user_46783'@'localhost' (using password: YES):
load data infile '/etc/passwd' into table leet;

~~~
jfeasel
LOL yeah, I tried to do some of the more obvious security limitations to
prevent just that sort of thing.

------
bdg
You sir, if you make this shine as well as jsfiddle, I want you to come into
my house and take one of anything. While you're at it, partner up with this
guy <http://www.tsqltidy.com/> .

~~~
jfeasel
I've been meaning to add links to other useful SQL resources, such as that and
<http://dbdsgnr.appspot.com/>. If you think of more ideas, I'd love to hear
them - send me a message @sqlfiddle on twitter. Thanks!

~~~
fendale
Not really an SQL tool, but if you use a lot of SQL then maybe you need to
apply DDL and procedures to various environments. I have been working on an
installer to manage your DB schema using migration scripts -
<http://dbgeni.com>

------
bhousel
What's the point of this?

~~~
lancefisher
This is not just for testing SQL (which it could be handy for), but for
sharing. Suppose you have a scenario where you have a few tables, and you run
some SQL and it's not giving the result you expect. You can create a SQL
fiddle, post it on your favorite Q/A site, and other SQL experts can quickly
tweak your SQL to work right, and share the result back with you.

I'd use this tool.

------
ajasmin
SQLite support would be great. It's everywhere and really easy to setup.

~~~
jfeasel
SQLite is the next option on my list of databases to support.

------
r00fus
This looks like a great way to test SQL syntax differences, but it's been ages
since I've needed to do so - now I either have some abstraction layer (ORM
like PDO) that allows me to code in objects or I'm using key-value stores
anyway.

~~~
wulczer
If you're referring to PHP's PDO, it's _not_ an ORM and you're still exposed
to all the syntax quirks if you have to support several databases.

------
codeape
Great work, love it!

An idea: Integrate with different ORMs (Python SQLAlchemy, Ruby ActiveRecord
etc.) and let users execute code against the schemas.

<http://imgur.com/O5PoV>

Would obviously require a sandboxed execution environment, like some of the
pastebins that allow code execution (for instance <http://codepad.org>).

------
elchief
combine it with WWW SQL Designer and you can have some fun:

<http://ondras.zarovi.cz/sql/demo/?keyword=default>

these two projects should merge...

------
mrpollo
shoot me up an email if you need help with your project its my handle at
gmail, great project I think it has a promising future!

~~~
jfeasel
Thanks for the offer; at this point, testing and new ideas are the main things
I'm looking for. Shoot anything my way : <https://twitter.com/#!/sqlfiddle>

~~~
mrpollo
Will do, thanks

------
umrashrf
I spend 75% of development time on UX. You should too. Try my fiddle.
<http://SenchaFiddle.com/>

